
The Myth of an Open-Source Hero [rant] - NikolayRocks
http://nikolay.rocks/2017-06-06-mythical-contributors
======
informatimago
"Now, if a half of those projects decide to spend 1-2-3 human days to go
through the pain of upgrading to the next major version, how much do you think
this costs the industry collectively? [...] We're talking about a mind blowing
$20-40M in industry wide damages. Let me repeat this for you. This mess costed
us collectively tenths of millions of dollars to sort it out."

So if a mere botched release costs the users 20 to 40 millions, how comes
there's no way to move money toward the freedom software developers so they
may hire testers and quality assurance people (and perhaps pay themselves so
they can develop during the day, instead of tired, after work) and thus avoid
botching releases?

~~~
janesconference
Not only. This phrase seems to suggest that, if the industry is dependent on
my code (without directly paying me for it), I am in some ways responsible of
the costs they incur if I decide to ruin, kill or modify it. Nobody would ever
write OSS if that was the case.

------
DarkKomunalec
"Why do you think it attracts so many a-hole-ish educated white male types?"

Those damn _white males_ again!

------
janesconference
"Should all people be thankful to Jesus and roll over for the church?"

What does this phrase even mean? How is it even logically related with the
previous paragraphs?

